# London Bridges Walk!



## Mini-Vicki (Aug 4, 2016)

anyone else here taking part in this?
I've just signed up for the third year running


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

Good luck Vicki!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 5, 2016)

Oooo, sounds interesting...how many bridges are there? Hope the sun shines.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 6, 2016)

Good for you Vicki. 

For anyone else interested it's a 10 mile walk on Sunday 9th October featuring 13 of London's bridges.  It's too far away for me but good luck to all who take part. 

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Get_involved/Fundraising-events/bridgeschallenge/


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm doing it too!
With my non-d bestie.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone else doing this on Sunday. We have a 10am start time. Looking forward to doing this one.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2016)

Well done both of you ! Hope its nice weather


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Anyone else doing this on Sunday. We have a 10am start time. Looking forward to doing this one.


Good luck!  Look after those feet!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good luck!  Look after those feet!


Will do. Blister is fully healed and I won't be wearing really worn in shoes this time!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2016)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow, early start though due to engineering work on the trains. I'll take pics as I go.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 8, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## MarkT (Oct 8, 2016)

1030 start for me & non db Mrs....Yes, lots of engineering works, especially around the finish.
http://content.tfl.gov.uk/emails/tube/planned-weekend-closures-9October-a4.pdf       (for the latest map)


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2016)

10.00 start for me and non d bestie. It's the national rail that affects us most, getting to and from Rayleigh. Might see you at the finish area.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 8, 2016)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I think this involves Rayleigh?
http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/service_disruptions/143990.aspx


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2016)

We've got our journey all planned out. I work at transport for London so I've had our route and times planned for ages now.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 8, 2016)

I work for S******n! (Oh dear). Hope to catch up


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 8, 2016)

MarkT said:


> I work for S******n! (Oh dear). Hope to catch up


Oh dear! Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 9, 2016)

Go Stitchy!  Go Stitchy!  Go Stitchy!
(I've appointed myself your chief cheer-leader)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2016)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 9, 2016)

Have a good day everyone who is taking part.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 9, 2016)

Well we're just at Starbucks having a coffee and I just had a blueberry muffin to push my bloods up a bit! Was at 7.2 and I know mine drop when I walk! I have jelly babies and peanut butter energy bars. And my bestie knows the drill of hypo signs. Looking forward to the day.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 9, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 9, 2016)

Hope you have a great day


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 9, 2016)

Just finished. Done it in 3 1/2 hours. Dipped to 5.5 after Westminster bridge so had a peanut butter bar, finished with bloods at 7.7. Was a great day.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 9, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2016)

Excellent! Well done Stitch!  No blisters, I hope?


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 9, 2016)

No blisters.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 9, 2016)

Glad you are blister free!


----------



## MarkT (Oct 10, 2016)

Went very well I thought, except the Q at Tower Bridge...but that couldn't be helped. Organisers were helpful and enthusiastic making it an enjoyable day. Maybe a bigger finish venue in the future though, as it was so packed we collected our medal and left!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Went very well I thought, except the Q at Tower Bridge...but that couldn't be helped. Organisers were helpful and enthusiastic making it an enjoyable day. Maybe a bigger finish venue in the future though, as it was so packed we collected our medal and left!


Well done @MarkT !


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 11, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Went very well I thought, except the Q at Tower Bridge...but that couldn't be helped. Organisers were helpful and enthusiastic making it an enjoyable day. Maybe a bigger finish venue in the future though, as it was so packed we collected our medal and left!



We enjoyed it too, we only stayed for a drink and left at the end.


----------

